# Has anyone had Constipation after Colonoscopy



## 14278 (Sep 23, 2006)

I had a Colonoscopy on Thursday and have not gone to the bathroom yet. Has anyone else had this problem. I have been eating but wonder if it takes a while for the system to get back to normal. Has this happened to anyone else. I would appreciate any responses. Maybe it is a common thing sometimes.


----------

